# Costas/ Can of Worms



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I know I'm opening a can of worms here but are Costas really that much better than say the calcutta or a cheaper pair? I bought a pair at the outcast sale and sold them to my brother for what I got them for. With that aside, I'm just trying to justify getting another pair and where to get them if I do.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Use to be...Yes. Now...No. Their customer service is horrible since they got bought out. It almost doesnt exist, I have a hard time buying anything that cost that much if the company doesnt stand behind their product.

Guidelines are just as good if not better and if they brake you take them back to where you bought them and they give you a new pair on the spot. Plus they are around $75-$100 cheaper than 580's.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I still prefer Costas over all others. I have also never had any problems with customer service!! From what I hear Guidelines area good second!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I too have never had an issue with Costa's customer service. I have had quite a bit of experience with them. I have worn Costa's since 1985. I believe that they are a quality product. I have owned 12 different styles through the years. I for one will stand up for them.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I figured it would turn in to an argument about glasses and not customer service. Told ya it'd be a can of worms. I liked the costas but was wondering if I'd be sacrificing anything by going with another brand.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Haven't had to deal with their customer service yet. I bought a pair off a forum member for $40.00 but don't think i will spend alot on a pair for myself anymore. First pair I stepped on by accident. That hurt. If I loose or damage this pair I am only out of 40.00. Otherwise a cheap brand will do but the 580 lenses are awesome gotta say. Bought my son a pair at the outcast sale. I know he will take care of them.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I followed one of these discussions on the forum about a year ago when I wanted to buy a pair. Several people complained about customer service and several said it was good. I decided to buy a pair.

I paid 240 dollars for them and tried to take care of them. I can't imagine how I scratched them, but I did in the first few days. I sent them in to see if I could get them fixed and they wanted 120 dollars to replace the lenses. I realize that it's my fault for scratching them, however I did it, but wouldn't expect them to charge that much for the repair. 

I love the glasses but won't buy another pair. It's your decision to get them or not, and they are great glasses. I hear great things about Maui Jims, both the glasses and the customer service. If I had it to do over again, I think I'd go that route. I also hear Kaenon glasses are great for fishing. My wife has a pair and loves them. They just don't have many options for different color lenses.


----------



## Reelfly (Apr 17, 2010)

If spending that kind of $, get Maui Jims. A far superior product.

The Kaenon lens is just sick but, the frames leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## GEWarEagle (Jul 23, 2009)

I need the bifocals in order to read my cell and GPS. Maui's have the bifocal option, but you have to purchase the lenses separately from the frames and my insurance company doesn't like that... so much that they won't pay for them and they will for most of the Costa's. I love my Costa's!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, go with Costa's. I was never a nice sunglass guy until I bought my first pair 5 or so years ago, and I have only broke one pair since and have loved both pairs of Costa's I have had. The spring hinge and 400 or 580 glass are as good as they get. 

Costa customer service used to be amazing, and too good. My friend had a pair given to him as a tip, and over a 3 year period sent them to Costa after he admittedly broke them 3 different times and they sent him brand new glasses for essentially the cost of shipping, it all came to under 50 bucks for 3 new pair. Yes that is amazing customer service, but a business can't make a quality product and replace them for people for free and stay in business.

Costa still repairs their plastic framed lenses for cheap. If you scratch the glass which is what you pay for, people want them to replace it for dirt cheap like they did before. Well the glass is what you pay for, they're still making a killing off it, but I can't blame them. Costa glass is extremely hard to scratch in the first place. If you buy any glasses under 100 dollars they are essentially plastic eye pieces and not glass. Plastic is miserable and frustrating after a little use and especially a long day on the water, get glass and you'll be happy you did. I don't know enough about Maui jim or any of the others, but Maui Jim's and most the competitors in glass are more money I know that.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am lucky to have great eye sight, but think about a pair of regular glasses just to see. People own the same pair for years easily because they take care of them. Sunglasses are the same way. I am not happy to spend 150 plus easily on Costas, but I am never disappointed after the fact. I am not trying to push Costas either, just quality sunglasses especially for fishing.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Worn Costa's forever before finally loosing them. Decided to try out a pair of Guidline's everyone was raving about. Bought a pair for bed fishing for bass this spring and they were absolutely awesome. For the money you cant go wrong with a pair.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Costa are just a name brand for a polarized pair of sunglasses. There is nothing magical about them. If you are a brand name type person that wants to spend $200+ on a pair of glasses that cost about $5 to make they are PERFECT!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

If you're interested in guidelines, I think the guidelines elite are the best. They are the glass lens and they are available at academy. 

I looked at these but didn't get them because they are made in China. Nothing against Chinese people, I just try to support the few american manufacturers that we have left.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

This is the way I see it. Costas might be 100% better than a pair of cheap Walmart polarized glasses but only 10% better than a pair of $50 glasses and maybe only 5% better than a pair of $80 glasses. Is that extra 5% worth an additional $80. Maybe, maybe not. There are probably plenty of glasses on the market that are just as good as Costas, but less expensive too.

It's all up to the individual. Some people keep glasses for years and can easily justify spending a lot of money on a pair. Some people lose their glasses on a regular basis and would be foolish to buy an expensive pair.


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Revos are my new favorite brand.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I am not happy with my costas. I bought the man-a-wars and they fog up constantly. I wish I would have bought another pair of bolle'


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

Honestly, I got a pair of cheap polarized safety glasses that are much more comfortable, lighter, and almost (but not quite) as good as the Costas. The Costas are worth it though cause the wife don't bitch about me lookin like a dork anymore


----------



## oatmeal1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I crushed a pair of 580s a couple weeks ago and they are replacing the frames for $50 i think it was. Cheap enough I have had them for three years.They will probably just send a new pair. If the damage is questionable they usually take care of it. I have excellent customer service from them over the past 10 plus years.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Guidelines are just as clear as Costas, cheaper and Costas service aint worth it. My frames broke at the hinge, no fault of mine and they charged $45 to repair. I gave them to my son because they are cool to the kids. I'll never buy another pair.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

oatmeal1 said:


> I crushed a pair of 580s a couple weeks ago and they are replacing the frames for $50 i think it was. Cheap enough I have had them for three years.They will probably just send a new pair. If the damage is questionable they usually take care of it. I have excellent customer service from them over the past 10 plus years.


Yeah the frames aren't that bad but the lenses are expensive for the 580s. I think I had to pay 120 plus 19 dollars "customer service fee" to get a new set of wave killers. They are great glasses but I have just had issues with them. 

I switched to Guidleines about a year ago and love them. I get no light behind the frames and they fit better than most Costas I have wore. But it is a Ford vs Chevy kind of debate and it will never be won. I just wish Guideline had a bigger selection in lense color.

I broke by lenses the other day on the guidlines. Went to hot spots and traded out for a brand new pair on the spot no questions asked. Big bonus for me.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I have never had Costas. I wear Maui Jims now because I came across a $220 pair clearanced for $50 and am like a woman. I just couldn't pass up the deal. Before that, I thought I spent a lot going for the 14.99 walmart glasses over the 9.99 ones. I switched back and forth between a buddies Costas, the Jims, and the walmart glasses when it was cloudy and used the walmart glasses.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

ive had my costas for 3 years now, had to send them back in to get a new pair of frames and all it cost me was 12 bucks shipping. i really think you can take someone thats worn cheap glasses for thier whole life, and give them a pair of costas for a week and theyll never look back


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Gonna throw my 2 cents in on this one. I got my first pair of costas around 4 years ago. I picked up the blue mirror 580 ospreys (the ones with the detachable sun shields) well I had them for about 2 months and I was out playing flag football with them on and u know it I shattered a lense in both eyes. Sent them in for repair cost 75 bucks. Now the reason its so expensive for a lense replacement is they have to replace both lenses because each set is made as a set not mass produced to ensure that both lenses are the same. Well about a year later I had them around my neck and the fell right on the nose bridge and snapped in half. Simply told them what happened and they told me it would be free but they had discontinued the ospreys and now use another model just a slight bit larger what ever. Paid 45 bucks for a new pair of frames. I have had nothing but great service with their customer service and I suggest them to anyone that ever asks!


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

For what its worth I bought a pair of Oakley polarized straight jackets this winter and love them so far. They have the deep blue fishing lenses in them but they also make a light blue for shallow water fishing. I found them on the internet new for $130 but the company did take about 1 month to get them to me. Anyway, I chose them because they fit real tight to your head and don't jar off in the boat or let ANY light in the sides. I also like the fact they have plastic lenses because they are a TON lighter than the glass Coasta. They apparently do scratch more than the Costas glass lenes but for $130 I take good care of them. They also have a film of this stuff on them that acts like RainX and really helps keep them from fogging and they bead water up really well. The rubber tips on the ear pieces get a little tacky when wet which also keeps them on your head. Just my 2 cents worth. 

PS- not sure about customer service yet.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I just got married and as a gift from my wife I got a pair of the 400's in amber and I love them. I might end up getting her a pair for fishing. Is there a considerable difference between the 400 vs 580?


----------



## FYFCALLS (Apr 6, 2011)

Kaenon is the only way to go. I have owned Costas for years until I put a pair of Kaenon's on and I will never go back!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I constantly break/lose sunglasses. I love my 20 dollar Calcutta's and see into the water just as good as I could when I used to wear Costa's


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

I have owned several pairs of costas over the past 5 or 6 years. About a month ago I sent my first pair in for warranty work and I'm fairly satisfied with the end result. My glasses were sat on and the frame broke at the hinge, soooooo..... they got sent in. A week and a half and about 112 bucks later I got a brand new pair of blue mirror harpoons. Why so much? The lenses needed replacing, otherwise the repair would have been free and they would have sent me the same old lenses in a new frame. I wasn't about to do that so here i am with a brand new pair of sunglasses that performance-wise i couldn't be happier with for about half price. So to answer your question, yes they are worth the cost and i would say they out-perform the calcuttas


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I needed new prescription glasses recently (Progressive) and my Optical Shop had a new line that fits my requirements. I wanted polarized Rx glasses for fishing, non-polarized RX glasses for flying (a requirement in most cockpits and for me an FAA requirement for the Rx) and a set of lens that I can use for golf (non RX because it's hard to use a progressive lens while playing sports).

They are EXPENSIVE, but it's one frame and 3 different sets of lens. I compared the polaroid Rx glasses to my old Maui Jim's. The Maui's were just a slight touch better sighting bass in a stained pond in sunny conditions.

Again NOT cheap, but handy in different applications. WELL built, NO complaints in a few months switching lens quite frequently.

VERY sturdy, the magnets are TIGHT and exact as far as placement. About the only thing I wouldn't do with them is play racquetball.

SWITCH brand.

http://www.switchvision.com/preview.html

Jim


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I've owned Costas, Mauis, RayBans, and Oakleys, but in my opinion the Costas have performed the best *for me*. Our eyesight changes over the years, so I would recommend you go to a quality sunglass store and try on different pairs from different brands. I recently purchased a pair of 580P's (Triple Tails) after "test driving" Maui's, Kaenons and Oakleys. It was a partly sunny day and I spent quite a bit of time with each pair in varying light conditions. There was even a water fountain close by so I could get an idea of the glare suppression. The 580Ps were just as clear as the 580 glass lenses, and definitely superior to the other brands. Again, this was the case *for me.*

As for service after the sale, I've only had one occassion where I needed to replace a scratched lens on a pair of Costas and it cost something like $50 a few years ago. it seemed like a fair price and the turnaround time was quick, as well.

Anyway, good luck on your pursuit of the perfect pair *for you*!


----------

